# Tips on paddling faster?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I always seem to be lagging behind my friends when I kayak. I just switched kayaks, and it hasn't helped. I'm starting to think it's me, not the kayak  I've been reading tips online, and I think (I could be wrong) my technique is ok. I bought my paddle about 10 years ago and I don't even remember what kind of paddle it is. I know I didn't pay more than $50 for it. Would a longer or lighter paddle help? Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I find I paddle faster when I do a slower smoother and consistent stroke. It's about a rhythm for me. Watch the front of your kayak, if it wags back and forth, you may be paddling too hard. 

Also, there are kayaks that are better built for speed than others.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not sure a longer paddle would make much of a difference. But, a lighter, stronger paddle could make a difference. From the info I've found, a stiffer paddle, like carbon fiber, is more efficient and doesn't flex as much. This transfers more energy into your paddle stroke, and helps you move faster.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I'm not sure a longer paddle would make much of a difference. But, a lighter, stronger paddle could make a difference. From the info I've found, a stiffer paddle, like carbon fiber, is more efficient and doesn't flex as much. This transfers more energy into your paddle stroke, and helps you move faster.


Agreed! Like dive fins, the more flex in the paddle the better you can control yourself but you sacrifice speed. The stiffer the paddle the faster you can go but you sacrifice control. Unlike diving, you don't need to control you self quite so minutely, so the loss of control probably won't even register for you.

Not to mention if you get even a lighter paddle it would pay off with less fatigue. Just a thought...

Mr. A


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wanna paddle faster? Play banjo music behind you... 
Sorry, couldn't resist.

So some kayaks are just not designed to be fast. Which is not necessarily bad either.
but aside from that, there are a lot of different paddle designs and blade shapes that will effect how you paddle. Here's a couple articles:
http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/kayak-paddle.html
http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ycn-11136188
http://www.nrs.com/boating_tips/choosingkayakpaddle.asp


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Lol, that's funny.. A good thread for us newbies. I too have been playing around with different places to keep my elbows and strokes. When I paddle the kilroy the front end moves about an 1" to each direction every paddle. This past Saturday I put the seat in low position and that drastically helped ,still looking for expert advice on the subject. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Wanna paddle faster? Play banjo music behind you...
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


You beat me to it!


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Some kayaks are more float down the river. Depends on how wide and how long the kayak is will make a difference in how fast you can go. 8 or 9' er not going to be fast no matter what you do.

To long of a paddle can make it harder to control. The moving back and forth can be the kayak or your paddle stroke. A long paddle will have reaching out away from the kayak, when you take a stroke you will be swiping the paddle back at the kayak making it turn, Also taking the paddle to far behind you in your stroke.

Don't paddle using your arms, you will get tired fast. The stroke comes from your upper back and legs pushing on the foot peg. Light paddle will also make the arms feel better. Don't take the paddle back past your hip, rotate your hip and reach out in front and keep paddle close to kayak. 
Most paddlers can get by with a 210mm paddle, if the kayak isn't 30" wide.

Paddle like your boxing, throw/push the paddle out in front of you. You want to push through the stroke. Lot things go into paddling. Paddle blade catching the wind, how you paddle high as your hands are eye level or low chest high. Is the blade all the way in the water or part way. 

Take a kayaking class, learn the right way to paddle and control the kayak. Also learn what to do when things go wrong. That make the whole group safer. Wear the life jack, they don't work other wise.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I've been doing research tonight and I like the looks of these two. Any thoughts? People keep saying that fiberglass ones are a lot lighter than aluminum shafts, but there doesn't seem to be that much weight difference unless I want to spend $400.

http://www.rei.com/product/869145/bending-branches-angler-classic-kayak-paddle#specsTab


http://www.rei.com/product/781862/werner-skagit-paddle


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks tandem, it's funny because I research the carp out of everything. Besides the topic on hand. I will definatley be looking into a paddle class. 

Thanks for the info.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Check out " Onno paddles" Pat will make you a carbon paddle. I got one few years ago $250. Call Pat and he will talk to you about your style of paddling. He makes all types of paddles. 

Paddle weight comes into play more if your paddling 10-20 miles. Figure how many strokes you take while padding, few grams add up after 4-8 hrs.

If may help if we new what kayak your paddling, something 8' or 15-17' long 34" or 20" wide. Big difference in the way they paddle. Someone in a 8 x 32 will not be able to keep up easily with a 15x22. 

Onnopaddle.com

If your a woodworker make a Greenland paddle. Not hard to do. Can't get cheaper. I've paddling with them for a few years now. Their light, cheap, great in the wind, blades not off set, easy to take care of and you make it to fit you.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Jackson kilroy was my choice, man I sure do like the kayak a little bit more every time I get it out. Its 31" wide, 12'6" long I believe. A 240 cm. Paddle was recommended so that's what I have.

. I know I'm in the middle of the kayak world. But I went for stable and comfort. Man it sure is that plus some. 4 trips so far this year. With an easy 5 hrs. Per trip. A lot of time anchored down searching for crappie. I understand its not the fastest kayak on the water althougj I will trade a little speed for comfort and stableness. I'm just trying to get the most out of my paddle. Technique is something I need to work on..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Just paddle downstream, not upstream. You will be much faster.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

When in my mariner propel I never have to touch my paddle...just a thought

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

What size paddle do you guys use? I have looked at the formulas. I am 5-7, and the yak is 33 inches wide. I had a 220 cm, and just tried a 230cm. The 230 one still seems like I have to stretch to get it in the water fully submerged. The formulas suggest the 230 cm based on my size and the width of the yak. Do you guys think 240 cm would be too long?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

KTKiff,
Those formulas can kind of be thrown out the window when you get into high/low seating.
240 sees about right.
Here's another thing you can do. Put a wooden dowel, some rolled up newspaper...anything that will fit inside your paddle shaft. Insert it into both ends of teh paddle and put the paddle together. 
Now you can "slide" your paddle apart to 230cm-240cm, duct tape it at the right length, and try it out.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

There a only 4 inches difference between a 230 and a 240. I would use a 240 minimum with any kayak wider than 30 inches.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice idea guys. I got my 230 from rei that has a one year return policy so I shouldn't have any issues returning.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't know if this was just in my head but it seemed like I got more wet last night from just dripping on the 230 compared to the 220 I had.


----------

